# My new music video with the fox and sneks and the FUNK!



## greatfoxmusic (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi!
I'm back with a super foxeh music video from my latest album.  It's called "Bitch Constrictor", and it's a tie-in video with my friend's grindhouse low budget movie called "Left For Dead" (not the video game!)  The song is featured in the movie as well.






Check it out please!  I swear it doesn't suck!
Thanks!
--Todd the greatFox


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)

hmm... Surreal. I like it.


----------



## OldSchoolSkunk (Jan 6, 2019)

greatfoxmusic said:


> Hi!
> I'm back with a super foxeh music video from my latest album.  It's called "Bitch Constrictor", and it's a tie-in video with my friend's grindhouse low budget movie called "Left For Dead" (not the video game!)  The song is featured in the movie as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Checked this in 2019   man good stuff.. keep it going..  the fandom doesn't have enough of this due to oversaturation of EDM.


----------

